# Suggest a camera betwwen 13k-16k



## vgowtham97 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Friends,I need a digital camera between 13000 to 16000.The main feature I need is *Full HD recording*.I don't care about any other features.So Please suugest me a good camera in this price range...Also,I don't want my camera to look like a professional camera..Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2012)

I think u would be very happy with Sony HX10V ....its feature set is very nice ....and video recording is one of the best in Sony cameras


----------



## nac (Sep 15, 2012)

+1 for HX10V

If you couldn't find this cam under your budget, you can check out these out...

Panasonic TZ25
Sony WX150


----------

